# Tipping



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

I havent taken Ruby to the groomers yet but i was just wondering if i was supposed to tip the groomer as well (im going to take her to the PetsMart groomers)


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes you can tip your groomer and I'm sure he/she will appreciate it very much.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you. I work in a hair salon and for the most part hairstylists get tips. but there are some that dont want their employees to receive tips so i ddidnt know if it was the same thing or not...
Thanks again...I'll make sure to tip when i take her


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ruby_S said:


> Thank you. I work in a hair salon and for the most part hairstylists get tips. but there are some that dont want their employees to receive tips so i ddidnt know if it was the same thing or not...
> Thanks again...I'll make sure to tip when i take her


This is just me, but when I took my dog to petsmart to be groomed, i never tipped them for a couple of reasons. the first being is that when you go to pick up your dog they give you a piece of paper to take to the register to pay and then you go back in, show them the receipt and then they bring you your dog. plus since my dog only had a bath/brush. i never even knew who was doing it. i'm sure it was a different person every time. secondly because when 90% of the time i would pick him up, he would still be wet which i thought was a bit odd since he had been there for 4 hrs. 

The new place i take him to is privately owned by a woman and her husband and the woman is the groomer, and the husband helps with the bathing. I've only taken him there twice but both times i thought they did a really good job so i do tip them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, I feel you should tip the groomer. I take Maddie to Pet Smart, but I request the same groomer every time she goes (plus I know the groomer). Her bill is less than $20 and I give a $5+ tip. 

I personally don't understand why people feel they don't have to tip the groomer? I've read many reasons here why people don't. If the groomer performed a service and you were happy with the service - why not give them a little something. 

I think it makes their day and I was happy and satisfied. I don't care if they are the owner or a hired groomer - I think they should get a tip. If it's the owner - they can use it for treats for their employees - doggie customers , etc. I don't care. 

When I was in high school I cleaned rooms at a local resort. My friend and I were a cleaning team and we'd get so jazzed when we got a tip. I made cleaning the truly disgusting rooms (that we never got a tip on) seem worth it. We loved the ones that would tip every day of their stay and then give you a big tip when the checked out.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I am professional pet groomer and have always been a really good tipper! I tip my aesthetician $20.00 every time I see her. I also tip, every time I get a cup of coffe at a coffee house, and if I eat out (even though that's not too often) I always tip more than 18% of the bill. I feel that what comes around, goes around. I wouldn't expect to be tipped unless I was a tipper, myself! I have a few very good tipping clients and some of them really outdo themselves around Christmas time. I sincerely appreciate the tips and try to spread around the good cheer!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

If you are pleased with the services, by all means, show your gratitude!


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

ara28 said:


> This is just me, but when I took my dog to petsmart to be groomed, i never tipped them for a couple of reasons. *the first being is that when you go to pick up your dog they give you a piece of paper to take to the register to pay and then you go back in, show them the receipt and then they bring you your dog. *plus since my dog only had a bath/brush. i never even knew who was doing it. i'm sure it was a different person every time. secondly because when 90% of the time i would pick him up, he would still be wet which i thought was a bit odd since he had been there for 4 hrs.
> 
> The new place i take him to is privately owned by a woman and her husband and the woman is the groomer, and the husband helps with the bathing. I've only taken him there twice but both times i thought they did a really good job so i do tip them.


the salon i work at does this too. it's because if we've had people in the past take the dog and their ticket to pay and just walk right out of the store. i work on a commission and if that groom is not paid for, that's money that is not on my paycheck that i earned. 

we can't have a register in the salon cause then we'd turn into a quick check out and we'd have to be ringing up additional things clients want to buy and there just isn't time for that in an already full day of haircuts and baths.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

dane&cockermom said:


> the salon i work at does this too. it's because if we've had people in the past take the dog and their ticket to pay and just walk right out of the store. i work on a commission and if that groom is not paid for, that's money that is not on my paycheck that i earned.
> 
> we can't have a register in the salon cause then we'd turn into a quick check out and we'd have to be ringing up additional things clients want to buy and there just isn't time for that in an already full day of haircuts and baths.


well that all makes sense. I just meant that since they do that, IMO it makes it a bit more difficult to tip because the person that gives you the peice of paper to pay isn't necessarily the same person that brings your dog out (in my experience) and how am i supposed to know who actually did my dog? I suppose it would be different if he needed a cut or something like that because then i would know who actually groomed him. 

This also might sound a bit selfish, but i think i probably took my dog to petsmart for a bath several times and they still couldn't pronounce his name right and many of them would refer to him as a girl when i dropped him off and picked him up, they would say "she..." etc.... when talking about my dog. I realize that they have an enormous amount of dogs that come in there every day, much less every week so it would be hard for them to remember all the dogs names, but it just seemed very impersonal and i didn't like that very much, also I'd think they should at least be able to remember that my dog was a male especially since he was there. It's not like i was talking to them on the phone or anything and they were referring to him as a girl. I don't know, just all those things combined rubbed me the wrong way which is why i chose to go somewhere else (and didn't tip there). that's just me though. That's why i chose to go with a smaller business.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ara28 said:


> well that all makes sense. I just meant that since they do that, IMO it makes it a bit more difficult to tip because the person that gives you the peice of paper to pay isn't necessarily the same person that brings your dog out (in my experience) and how am i supposed to know who actually did my dog? I suppose it would be different if he needed a cut or something like that because then i would know who actually groomed him.
> 
> This also might sound a bit selfish, but i think i probably took my dog to petsmart for a bath several times and they still couldn't pronounce his name right and many of them would refer to him as a girl when i dropped him off and picked him up, they would say "she..." etc.... when talking about my dog. I realize that they have an enormous amount of dogs that come in there every day, much less every week so it would be hard for them to remember all the dogs names, but it just seemed very impersonal and i didn't like that very much, also I'd think they should at least be able to remember that my dog was a male especially since he was there. It's not like i was talking to them on the phone or anything and they were referring to him as a girl. I don't know, just all those things combined rubbed me the wrong way which is why i chose to go somewhere else (and didn't tip there). that's just me though. That's why i chose to go with a smaller business.


Don't ever feel like you can't ask who is doing/or did your dog. You have every right to know who is working on your pet, and whether its a bather or groomer, etc. And you can always request when you schedule your appt. that the same person be the one working on your dog. That gives the dog some continuity, and gives you more personal service. The person that brought your dog to you at petsomething may never have touched your dog before bringing him to you...so they wouldn't necessarily know if he was a she or he, nor know how to pronounce his name. I understand completely where you are coming from, and wanting more personal service. Sometimes you have to be more forthright in order to get it, and sometimes its as simple as finding a more personal salon and atmosphere.  Glad you found what works for you.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

A little offtopic I guess....I had one lady yell at me because I called her male dog a she... 

but - I had never groomed or met the dog before, we were speaking over the phone, and the dog's name was "Dakota" which can go both ways, right??

What the heck is up with that?


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Don't ever feel like you can't ask who is doing/or did your dog. You have every right to know who is working on your pet, and whether its a bather or groomer, etc. And you can always request when you schedule your appt. that the same person be the one working on your dog. That gives the dog some continuity, and gives you more personal service. The person that brought your dog to you at petsomething may never have touched your dog before bringing him to you...so they wouldn't necessarily know if he was a she or he, nor know how to pronounce his name. I understand completely where you are coming from, and wanting more personal service. Sometimes you have to be more forthright in order to get it, and sometimes its as simple as finding a more personal salon and atmosphere.  Glad you found what works for you.


I definitely do like the more personal atmosphere. 



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> A little offtopic I guess....I had one lady yell at me because I called her male dog a she...
> 
> but - I had never groomed or met the dog before, we were speaking over the phone, and the dog's name was "Dakota" which can go both ways, right??
> 
> What the heck is up with that?


i agree i think dakota could go either way. i definitely think mixing up genders over the phone is understandable. i mean how are you supposed to know whether the dog is male or female if you've never met it before and you're only speaking to the owner on the phone. and at first glance i would have probably referred to a "dakota" as a she.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> A little offtopic I guess....I had one lady yell at me because I called her male dog a she...
> but - I had never groomed or met the dog before, we were speaking over the phone, and the dog's name was "Dakota" which can go both ways, right??
> What the heck is up with that?


LOL, everyone thinks Dallas is a boy, not a girl. Even when they see her. But I certainly don't yell at them. I guess I picked a unisex name for her.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its hard for groomers to guess the sex with many of the common names out there now. I know I am guilty of oopsing many first time clients in the past. We see so many dogs, and SO many dogs with the same names..I think its hard for pet owners to realize that their dogs are not the only ones with that name..I have people call all the time and say, "I need to make an appt for Bailey.." I have TONS of Baileys...LOL Boys and girls...I have a male dog named Scarlett, a girl dog named Chopper, tons of Dakota's too...boys and girls. And Riley's too..another really common name that is both boys and girls..And I own a standard poodle, who EVERYONE that comes in calls a girl...and he's not..LOL But I dont' even bother correct most of the time. It is what it is.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah yes....the elusive Bailey....I must have at least 4 regular Baileys..hehee....that is a tough one to call over the phone. 
Too actually get upset about it..jeez...imagine if I had put a bow in the dog's hair! I probably would have been sued!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Ah yes....the elusive Bailey....I must have at least 4 regular Baileys..hehee....that is a tough one to call over the phone.
> Too actually get upset about it..jeez...imagine if I had put a bow in the dog's hair! I probably would have been sued!


LOL Yeah, and its funny, my daughter's best friend is named Bailey, and my boyfriend's nieces are named Maggie, Molly, and Macy....all very common dogs names around here..LOL 

I think its a bit far to get upset about it on the phone. I can understand when a client that has been in before gets upset because the groomer is calling their he a she, etc. I, personally don't care when someone calls my dogs whatever, but I try to see it from a clients prospective. Their dogs are their babies and children, and its our job as someone who cares for their pets for a short time to know as much as possible about them, including their sex. Every client should be made to feel special because without them, we have no jobs. I write things down on the clients cards if its something I want to remember..like when a birthday is coming up, what sex the dog is if its one of those names , kids play a sport, daughter's wedding, vacation they are taking, etc..Its more personal and that way I can make some conversation with them the next time they come in, and get to know them better. I can't possibly remember all those small things from every client, but making a note on the card about it will remind me to ask them about it. Now that we have totally hijacked this thread...lol


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww, I don't have any Macys...that is a real cute name. 

And I do agree, if it is a regular, the sex of the dog is something I will always remember, probably even after just the one groom. Yes, yes, clients are very important, to them we are groomers/vets/trainers/therapists/confidants/shoulders to cry on/customer service reps/personal shoppers/ect...whew...<wipes sweat off forehead> So when am I gonna get paid for all this ?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Aww, I don't have any Macys...that is a real cute name.
> 
> And I do agree, if it is a regular, the sex of the dog is something I will always remember, probably even after just the one groom. Yes, yes, clients are very important, to them we are groomers/vets/trainers/therapists/confidants/shoulders to cry on/customer service reps/personal shoppers/ect...whew...<wipes sweat off forehead> So when am I gonna get paid for all this ?


LOL, no pay..consider it a perk.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Aww, I don't have any Macys...that is a real cute name.
> 
> And I do agree, if it is a regular, the sex of the dog is something I will always remember, probably even after just the one groom. Yes, yes, clients are very important, to them we are groomers/vets/trainers/therapists/confidants/shoulders to cry on/customer service reps/personal shoppers/ect...whew...<wipes sweat off forehead> So when am I gonna get paid for all this ?



lol thats funny...i didnt think that dog groomers had the same issues as hairstylists... but of course we can tell if our client is boy or girl (well...at least most of the time)


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I say ONLY tip if the groomer did the proper groom. (meaning what YOU wanted) Tip accordingly. The average tip we see where I work is $5, some leave more some leave less. But at the end of the day when we add them up we noticed that most of them are $5. 

I groomed a dog a little over a year ago when I was living in Colorado. The lady came to pick up her dog and left me a tip. I thanked her for it, as I always do. The lady was shocked. She then told me that no groomer had ever thanked her for leaving a tip. She was almost to the point where she wasn't going to leave one anymore. After that she was also so happy with the job I had done that she requested me to do her dog every time after that.

So also if you do leave a tip, please make sure it's appreciated and not taken like they expect one. That's the biggest mistake anyone can do. I ALWAYS thank the customer for a tip. 1 They don't have to leave it. 2 It's common courtesy.


----------

